#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Welk hout voor speakerkast?

## Dieter.R

Hallo,

Ik ga beginnen aan een box ineen te bouwen, maar wat zijn nu de beste houtsoorten voor de box een goeie sound te geven?

Grtz,
Dieter

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hangt ervan wat je gaat bouwen.
Meestal gebruiken ze multiplex voor de meeste kastjes.
Fins of berken multiplex.
MDF is ook een veelgebruikte houtsoort.

 :Wink:

----------


## Dieter.R

> Hangt ervan wat je gaat bouwen.
> Meestal gebruiken ze multiplex voor de meeste kastjes.
> Fins of berken multiplex.
> MDF is ook een veelgebruikte houtsoort.



ik ga een kast bouwen voor een basswoofer van 15" met hiervoor 2 bassreflexen en een mid-range van 6,5" met nog een tweeter.
Het aantal watt is 350W per box. ik ga er 2 maken.
Afmetingen zijn 100cm hoog x 58cm diep x 64cm breed.
binnenin 60mm glaswol bekleding.
Ik weet waar ik alles moet plaatsen, behalve de houtsoort ontbreekt. ik dacht eerst aan 20mm multiplex maar ben niet zeker.
Weet iemand hier dus een goede houtsoort voor?

Grtz,
Dieter

----------


## I.T. drive in

20 mm is wel erg dik.
Meestal zijn 15" kastjes van 18mm.

----------


## Dieter.R

het is maar dat ik het optimale geluid krijg uit mijn boxen en dit niet alleen rechttoe maar ook naar zijkanten.
Dus ik kan best multiplex gebruiken en dit 18mm dik?

----------


## Rademakers

> Afmetingen zijn 100cm hoog x 58cm diep x 64cm breed



Dat is wel erg, erg groot. Ca. 3 keer groter dan de gemiddelde 15" basreflex topkast waarmee ik bekend ben.

Maak je een beproefd concept of zijn de afmetingen ergens specifiek op gebaseerd?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Dieter.R

> Dat is wel erg, erg groot. Ca. 3 keer groter dan de gemiddelde 15" basreflex topkast waarmee ik bekend ben.
> 
> Maak je een beproefd concept of zijn de afmetingen ergens specifiek op gebaseerd?
> 
> Mvg Johan



Nu ja, er komt niet alleen een bas in,
ik zal het "plan" maken en in het volgende bericht zetten.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Het wordt dus een drie-weg systeem?

----------


## Dieter.R

hoe moet ik een afbeelding hierbij toevoegen?

----------


## Dieter.R

heb het al  :Smile: 
hier is het "plan"

----------


## Rademakers

Hoi Dieter,

Dat ziet er uit als een heel mooi plan. Heb je toevallig wel eens gehoord van T/S-parameters? Zoniet, prijs je maar gelukkig, het wordt er allemaal niet makkelijker op  :Wink:  Aan de andere kant kunnen deze parameters je wel helpen om "meer" uit je ontwerp te halen en te zorgen dat het langer meegaat.

Persoonlijk zou ik een paar dingetjes veranderen, namelijk:

Doordat de kast zo groot is en de basreflexpoorten zo klein zijn (kleine diameter) is de afstemming onder de 20 Hz gezakt en zal je luidspreker waarschijnlijk met erg weinig vermogen zijn maximale (lineare) slag (ook wel bekend als Xmax) maken. Dit kun je het beste optimaliseren door de kast kleiner te maken en/of de poort diameter te vergroten (bijvoorbeeld met een diameter van 10 cm pvc-buis) en een netto kastinhoud van 90 liter ipv 320 liter. Zo kun je de kast ietsje minder hoog, ietsje minder diep en ietsje minder breed maken en kom je al snel op een kleiner volume uit.

Vergeet ook niet om de midrange in een aparte kamer te bouwen, tenzij het een "closed-back" is (je kunt dan aan de achterkant van de luidspreker het membraan/ de konus niet zien).

Heb je een idee welke luidsprekers je wilt gebruiken?

Mvg Johan

----------


## @lex

Waarom het hoog en het mid uit lijn met elkaar en het laag? Zijn de componenten enigszins in verhouding getekend? Ik zou alle componenten toch proberen op een lijn te krijgen.

@lex

----------


## Dieter.R

@ johan

ik ga de mid range afzonderen ja, maar de box wil ik liever op deze grootte houden want ik ga deze namelijk gebruiken als stereo boxen voor monitor in mijn studio en voor mijn broer als monitor voor zijn dj aan te sluiten, de basreflexen zal ik inderdaad groter maken.
De boxen moeten minstes deze grootte hebben omdat in de actieve de versterker bij in zit en deze is 40 cm diep en 44 cm lengte en de speakers zelf hebben ook nog een diepte, daarmee.
De componenten heb ik ook al onderzocht en deze zullen van eminence zijn, ik post ze in het volgende bericht.


@ alex

ik heb deze naar rechts gezet omdat ik de boxen namelijk niet afzonderlijk ga gebruiken maar samen als stereo en zo kan ik het geluidsveld vergroten.

grtz,
Dieter

----------


## Dieter.R

http://www.thomann.de/nl/eminence_beta15.htm
basswoofer

http://www.thomann.de/nl/eminence_alpha_6.htm
mid range speaker

http://www.thomann.de/nl/eminence_apt80.htm
tweeter

http://www.thomann.de/nl/tamp_ta1050ii_endstufe.htm
bijhorende versterker

Dit zijn de spullen die ik erin ga plaatsen johan

grtz,
Dieter

----------


## 4AC

Leuk setje!
Al nagedacht over een drie-weg filter?

Eminence zelf helpt je al een eind op weg: http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A_cab.pdf
Neem één van de ontwerpen die in bovenstaand bestand staan, afhankelijk van de toepassingen van je kast. Als je bijvoorbeeld een subje erbij hebt zou ik eerder kiezen voor het semi-full range ontwerp, als je geen sub hebt voor het full-range ontwerp.
Kastje ontwerpen, en een klein 'afgesloten kistje' voor je midwoofer, daarvan even het volume bij je ontwerp optellen.

Je kunt ook gek doen en aan Rademakers vragen of de Beta15 ook geschikt is voor een cubo 15 of iets dergelijks. Als je dat ontwerp smaller maakt (zo smal als de woofer) krijg je meer het uiterlijk van een topkast. Dan krijg je zoiets:

Neem dit wel even met een korreltje zout, want er zal wel meer bij komen kijken ben ik bang.  :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## moderator

Naam van het onderwerp even aangepast, boxen bewaar je kleine kinderen in.

----------


## ludo V

Of je de kast gebruikt in stereo of als monitor maakt niet uit,de kast is veel te groot voor een 15 inch spaeker ,je hebt geen rendemend meer met zo een grote kast, elke kast wordt berekend volgens de spaeker dat erin komt en niet zomaar een afmeting die volgens u goed staat of goed uitkomt.Ik geef U een goede raad aangezien de kennis die je hebt in zelfbouw,begin er niet aan het gaat je toch een cent kosten en het resultaat zal niet schitterend zijn.Kijk beter op de tweedehands markt daar zul je vast en zeker goede kasten vinden aan een goede prijs.

----------


## Dieter.R

Ik heb al eens naar die cube15 gekeken maar dat is niet wat ik wil  :Big Grin: 
Ik wil een gewone PA box eigenlijk met de spullen die ik hier heb staan, wil wat spelen met de sound en mijn eigen sound ermee creëren maar heb geen verstand van hoe je de kast moet maken.
daarom vraag ik of mijn ontwerp goed was, hij gaat stereo worden 2 boxen die bedoeld zijn om samen te gebruiken zoals in mijn tekening.
maar ik weet niet hoe groot de bassreflexen moeten zijn en waar ik ze moet plaatsen.
Heb al begrepen dat ik dit moet doen:
2 basreflexen van 10cm diameter met pvc maken en de mid-range speaker in een kast maken binnen die kast (moet hier ook een klankgat onder?)
De kast van 18mm berken-multiplex met binnenin 60mm glaswol.
Wat er ook was gezegt dat ik de box niet zo groot mag maken, maar dit gaat niet kleiner aangezien ik ondertussen dus ook al de mid-range moet afzonderen en hierin die kast ook een versterker komt zodat het een actieve box word.
Nog iets dat ik zeker niet mag vergeten of tips?

----------


## Dieter.R

> Of je de kast gebruikt in stereo of als monitor maakt niet uit,de kast is veel te groot voor een 15 inch spaeker ,je hebt geen rendemend meer met zo een grote kast, elke kast wordt berekend volgens de spaeker dat erin komt en niet zomaar een afmeting die volgens u goed staat of goed uitkomt.Ik geef U een goede raad aangezien de kennis die je hebt in zelfbouw,begin er niet aan het gaat je toch een cent kosten en het resultaat zal niet schitterend zijn.Kijk beter op de tweedehands markt daar zul je vast en zeker goede kasten vinden aan een goede prijs.



Dit word niet alleen een 15" kast. zoals op de tekening staat ga ik de 6,5 inch mid-range speaker ook afzonderen van de bas speaker. elke speaker word afgezonderd.
De hoogtes zoals daarop staan is gewoon voor de box een beetje aantrekkelijker te maken.
Binnenin die speakerkast ga ik elke speaker uiteraard afzonderen hoor  :Wink:

----------


## ludo V

Het kastje waar de 6,5 inch spaeker in komt is hooguit 5 liter groot,dan nog is de kast voor de 15 inch spaeker veel te groot.Zoals ik al schreef ,word een kast gebouwd volgens de spaeker die er in komt en niet omdat deze afmeting goed uitkomt.

----------


## mrVazil

ben jij niet veel beter af met een setje m-audio studio monitoren?

----------


## Dieter.R

> Het kastje waar de 6,5 inch spaeker in komt is hooguit 5 liter groot,dan nog is de kast voor de 15 inch spaeker veel te groot.Zoals ik al schreef ,word een kast gebouwd volgens de spaeker die er in komt en niet omdat deze afmeting goed uitkomt.



Ludo, je moet ook rekening houden dat in die kasten zelf ook nog 60mm glaswol komt he  :Wink: 
zie hieronder het schema, telkens heb ik aan de achterkant 7 cm opengelaten voor de glaswol zodat de glaswol nie tegen de cone zit dat hij het geluid niet beinvloed.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Volgens mij wil je die versterker van Thomann IN de speaker hebben of niet?
In dat geval moet je een andere versterker nemen.
Deze is namelijk niet gemaakt om in speakers te bouwen.
Kans is groot dat hij dan te heet wordt.

----------


## laserguy

60 mm glaswol? Hoe heb je dat nu weer berekend? Dan wordt je al veel te grote kast virtueel nog eens vergroot! Ga echt eens een deftig boek over luidsprekerontwerpen lezen want het resultaat dat deze kast zal produceren zal ver onder de mogelijkheden van de componenten liggen.
Die versterker inbouwen lijkt mij ook niet direct een goed idee:koeling en trillingen.

----------


## Dieter.R

> 60 mm glaswol? Hoe heb je dat nu weer berekend? Dan wordt je al veel te grote kast virtueel nog eens vergroot! Ga echt eens een deftig boek over luidsprekerontwerpen lezen want het resultaat dat deze kast zal produceren zal ver onder de mogelijkheden van de componenten liggen.
> Die versterker inbouwen lijkt mij ook niet direct een goed idee:koeling en trillingen.



60mm glaswol is een minimum, heb mijn eigen opnamestudio en weet wel wat van boxen af, alleen niet welk soort hout en hoe ik ze dan zelf moest monteren, maar van de 60mm glaswol is voor de akoestiek zodat alle trillingen moesten zij nog uit "hun persoonlijke kastje" komen, worden deze opgevangen door de glaswol en blijft het geluidsbehoud optimaal in de richting waar je box staat en gaat dit niet de verkeerde richting uit  :Wink: 
heb al veel gelezen hoor maar niet over montage van speakers in een speakerkast en speakerkast maken
de koeling van de versterker is geen probleem, maar wat bedoel je met de trillingen dat dit effect heeft op de versterker?
de versterker word namenlijk ondersteunt door mousse die onder en boven de versterker hangen op de platen zodat hij niet beschadigt word en sowieso als hij beweegt dat hij nie intern beschadigt geraakt  :Smile: 

grtz,
Dieter

----------


## Dieter.R

> ben jij niet veel beter af met een setje m-audio studio monitoren?



 om als monitors te gebruiken in een studio en als monitor te gebruiken voor dj tijdens concert voor eigen sound te horen?

----------


## mrVazil

voor in een studio zijn ze echt goed voor hun geld, voor tijdens een concert uiteraard waardeloos, maar je zet toch gewoon monitors op je rider als dat er niet standaard ligt?

----------


## Dieter.R

> voor in een studio zijn ze echt goed voor hun geld, voor tijdens een concert uiteraard waardeloos, maar je zet toch gewoon monitors op je rider als dat er niet standaard ligt?



Het is niet alleen voor op concert ofzo, ook voor thuis zelf of voor klein vatjes ofzo die we zelf organisere. daarmee en wou het zelf eens maken dat ik niet weer een box koop, veel geld aan geef en er totaal waardeloos mee ben, wil gewoon een eigen sound creëren

----------


## Dieter.R

> voor in een studio zijn ze echt goed voor hun geld, voor tijdens een concert uiteraard waardeloos, maar je zet toch gewoon monitors op je rider als dat er niet standaard ligt?



 heb momenteel bose als studio monitors  :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

> maar van de 60mm glaswol is voor de akoestiek zodat alle trillingen  moesten zij nog uit "hun persoonlijke kastje" komen, worden deze  opgevangen door de glaswol en blijft het geluidsbehoud optimaal in de  richting waar je box staat en gaat dit niet de verkeerde richting uit



Wat een onzinverhaal. Ik vrees dat je misschien al veel gelezen hebt maar op HiFi-forums waar helaas al tientallen jaren dezelfde fabeltjes worden verteld. Jij bent toe aan: "Luidsprekers, fabels en feiten".
En van waar haalt die versterker zijn koellucht en waar blaast die naartoe? Al uitgezocht? Kan die luchtstroming die de versterker wil wel gehaald worden? Als die versterker in een aparte ruimte in de speakerkast zit dan zal het met trillingen misschien nog meevallen.

----------


## mrVazil

ben jij deze dieter.R?

dan zou je eens naar m-audio moeten gaan luisteren, maar wssl ben je er beter mee af dan met je bose set. En een goede PA speaker is daarom geen goede studio monitor, en omgekeerd. Eerder het tegenover gestelde zelfs, nog nooit iemand pa speakers in een studio zien gebruiken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het is niet alleen voor op concert ofzo, ook voor thuis zelf of voor klein vatjes ofzo die we zelf organisere. daarmee en wou het zelf eens maken dat ik niet weer een box koop, veel geld aan geef en er totaal waardeloos mee ben, wil gewoon een eigen sound creëren



Om een eigen sound te creëren zul je toch eerst moeten weten hoe je een goede luidspreker ontwerpt en dus hoe je alle TS parameters interpreteerd. En dan nog zul je veel moeten experimenteren met verschillende drivers om 'jouw' sound te vinden. 
Om de Vision Acoustics X218 te ontwikkelen heb ik veel verschillende 18" drivers gebruikt om maar een voorbeeld te noemen, als je deze kosten over twee boxen moet afschrijven doen je er beter aan een kant en klaar product te kopen of een beproefd ontwerp letterlijk na te bouwen. Dan heb ik het nog niet over de kennis die nodig is om succesvol een ontwerp te maken. :Wink:

----------


## Dieter.R

> ben jij deze dieter.R?
> 
> dan zou je eens naar m-audio moeten gaan luisteren, maar wssl ben je er beter mee af dan met je bose set. En een goede PA speaker is daarom geen goede studio monitor, en omgekeerd. Eerder het tegenover gestelde zelfs, nog nooit iemand pa speakers in een studio zien gebruiken.



Die ben ik idd, maar ben er al veel op mee geschoten door de school "klankacademie" in mechelen in de studio hype.
met dat ik de PA boxen in mijn studio als monitor wil gebruiken, daarmee bedoelek niet voor de liedjes af te mixen of te masteren, maar daar bedoel ik mee dat dj's en andere die hier komen opnemen deze boxen kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## @lex

Waarom zou je een eigen sound wilen creeëren met deze 'boxen' als de bedoeling is dat anderen er op komen opnemen. Die weten dan helemaal niet hoe ze aan het corrigeren zijn als ze niet weten hoe jouw sound is...

@lex

----------


## laptop

Het lijkt mij dat dit een project is die gedoemd lijkt te mislukken.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Zoals eerder al aangehaald, een veel te grote kast voor het de luidsprekers die er in gaan. 

Het willen in bouwen van een EXTERNE versterker, waar deze alleen in ingebouwd worden zijn flightcases of installatieracks. Dit omdat ze veel warmte kunnen genereren, en dit dus kwijt moeten. Gaat dit niet, dan gaat je versterker kapot. 

Op de keuze qua versterker ten opzichte van de luidsprekers is ook wel wat aan te merken, namelijk veel te licht. luidsprekers mogen 445wat 8ohm hebben, versterker geeft 350 watt 8 ohm. Hierdoor is de kans groot dat je je luidsprekers kapot gaat spelen, dit omdat je hoort dat het maximale er nog niet uit komt en je versterker te ver gaat pushen. (clippen, weet je niet wat dit is, de zoek functie is je vriend  :Wink: ) 

Wat ik in je lijste aan componenten nog mis is een drieweg filter, om alle "speakers" de frequentie te geven die ze graag willen. Zou je alles door lussen, dan komt er waarschijnlijk even een raar geluid uit en daarna geen geluid meer. 

Oh ja, waarom denk je dat er verschil zit tussen Studio monitoren, en een PA systeem ??

----------


## Dieter.R

> Het lijkt mij dat dit een project is die gedoemd lijkt te mislukken.. 
> 
> Zoals eerder al aangehaald, een veel te grote kast voor het de luidsprekers die er in gaan. 
> 
> Het willen in bouwen van een EXTERNE versterker, waar deze alleen in ingebouwd worden zijn flightcases of installatieracks. Dit omdat ze veel warmte kunnen genereren, en dit dus kwijt moeten. Gaat dit niet, dan gaat je versterker kapot. 
> 
> Op de keuze qua versterker ten opzichte van de luidsprekers is ook wel wat aan te merken, namelijk veel te licht. luidsprekers mogen 445wat 8ohm hebben, versterker geeft 350 watt 8 ohm. Hierdoor is de kans groot dat je je luidsprekers kapot gaat spelen, dit omdat je hoort dat het maximale er nog niet uit komt en je versterker te ver gaat pushen. (clippen, weet je niet wat dit is, de zoek functie is je vriend ) 
> 
> Wat ik in je lijste aan componenten nog mis is een drieweg filter, om alle "speakers" de frequentie te geven die ze graag willen. Zou je alles door lussen, dan komt er waarschijnlijk even een raar geluid uit en daarna geen geluid meer. 
> ...



 omdat er een groot verschil hier tussen is  :Big Grin: 
Studio monitoren zijn alleen voor het geluid af te mixen of te masteren, PA systemen zijn voor op concerten of kleine vaten, daar kom je niet toe met een paar studio monitoren. het woord zegt het zelf : STUDIO monitoren
3 weg filter heb ik nu gehoord en zal ik erin zetten, maar de box is toch niet te groot? als ik elke component afsluit in een eigen ruimte en de versterker laat ik verluchten, dan is er toch verder geen probleem? of wel? + de componenten tesamen zijn 350 watt, de versterker heeft een maximum bereik van 350W bij 8Ohm per kanaal, er zijn 2 kanalen en ik heb 2 boxen.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Waarom zou je een eigen sound wilen creeëren met deze 'boxen' als de bedoeling is dat anderen er op komen opnemen. Die weten dan helemaal niet hoe ze aan het corrigeren zijn als ze niet weten hoe jouw sound is...
> 
> @lex



Het is gewoon voor een eigen sound te creëren omdat ik al vele boxen heb gehad en deze niet het gewenste resultaat gaven dat ik wou horen, dus voor ik die fout weer maak, ga ik er zelf maken.
Het geluid word ook beïnvloed in welke kamer je het speelt.
Aangezien ik deze meestal in mijn studio ga gebruiken ga ik mij sound hieraan aanpassen.

Grtz,
Dieter

----------


## MusicXtra

> Aangezien ik deze meestal in mijn studio ga gebruiken ga ik mij sound hieraan aanpassen.
> 
> Grtz,
> Dieter



Hou ons niet langer in spanning, vertel eens hoe je dat denkt te gaan doen. :EEK!:

----------


## laptop

> omdat er een groot verschil hier tussen is 
> Studio monitoren zijn alleen voor het geluid af te mixen of te masteren, PA systemen zijn voor op concerten of kleine vaten, daar kom je niet toe met een paar studio monitoren. het woord zegt het zelf : STUDIO monitoren



Inderdaad, je zegt het zelf al... :Big Grin:  studio voor de studio en PA als PA. Dus om dan PA voor de studio te gebruiken lijkt mij nog al overkill. Ik heb zelf liever namelijk een mooi helder "zacht" geluid, dan een "hard" verkeerd klinkend geluid. (mening) 




> 3 weg filter heb ik nu gehoord en zal ik erin zetten, maar de box is toch niet te groot? als ik elke component afsluit in een eigen ruimte en de versterker laat ik verluchten, dan is er toch verder geen probleem? of wel? + de componenten tesamen zijn 350 watt, de versterker heeft een maximum bereik van 350W bij 8Ohm per kanaal, er zijn 2 kanalen en ik heb 2 boxen.



Ik heb de vermogens van je 15" (300watt) 6,5" (100 watt) en piëzo (45 watt) opgeteld, en dan kom ik toch echt op 445 watt uit en geen 350  :Wink: . Natuurlijk mag je de speaker kast zo groot maken als je wilt, als de speaker ruimtes maar aan de eisen voldoen. Maar iedereen heeft het liefst een zo`n compact mogelijke kast, waardoor het gewicht minder is. En de speaker beter handelbaar is. Om een speaker van 1M op een statiefje te zetten lijkt mij geen pretje. Maar al doende leert men.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Inderdaad, je zegt het zelf al... studio voor de studio en PA als PA. Dus om dan PA voor de studio te gebruiken lijkt mij nog al overkill. Ik heb zelf liever namelijk een mooi helder "zacht" geluid, dan een "hard" verkeerd klinkend geluid. (mening) 
> 
> Ik heb de vermogens van je 15" (300watt) 6,5" (100 watt) en piëzo (45 watt) opgeteld, en dan kom ik toch echt op 445 watt uit en geen 350 . Natuurlijk mag je de speaker kast zo groot maken als je wilt, als de speaker ruimtes maar aan de eisen voldoen. Maar iedereen heeft het liefst een zo`n compact mogelijke kast, waardoor het gewicht minder is. En de speaker beter handelbaar is. Om een speaker van 1M op een statiefje te zetten lijkt mij geen pretje. Maar al doende leert men.



 qua gewicht, ik zet hem toch op wieltjes en de versterker is een andere, de andere versterker gaat tot 650watt per kanaal bij 8Ohm.
De bedoeling is niet om hem op een statief te zetten.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Hou ons niet langer in spanning, vertel eens hoe je dat denkt te gaan doen.



Richting van boxen, interieur van de boxen aanpassen etc.?

----------


## laptop

De hoog driver is dan maar op maar 1M boven de grond. Ideaal is op oor hoogte of net iets er boven. Dit omdat de hogere tonen een kleine golflengte hebben en deze veel makkelijker door materie ( zoals mensen of objecten) worden opgenomen. Deze zullen dan dus ook eerder uitdoven, waardoor er na enkele meters ( ca. 1à2) al weinig tot niets van je hoge tonen over zal zijn. Wanneer je de luidsprekers op de grond laat staan.
Maar het is jouw geld en jouw feestje. Dus doe wat je niet laten kunt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Welke aanpassingen aan het interieur?
En welke etcetera's?

----------


## Dieter.R

> Welke aanpassingen aan het interieur?
> En welke etcetera's?



aanpassingen aan het interieur bedoel ik dan de vulling van de box dat hij meer gevult zit en zo minder liters heeft. en etc. bedoel ik dan achteraf als het dan nog niet lukt de kamer zelf nog een beetje.

----------


## Dieter.R

> De hoog driver is dan maar op maar 1M boven de grond. Ideaal is op oor hoogte of net iets er boven. Dit omdat de hogere tonen een kleine golflengte hebben en deze veel makkelijker door materie ( zoals mensen of objecten) worden opgenomen. Deze zullen dan dus ook eerder uitdoven, waardoor er na enkele meters ( ca. 1à2) al weinig tot niets van je hoge tonen over zal zijn. Wanneer je de luidsprekers op de grond laat staan.
> Maar het is jouw geld en jouw feestje. Dus doe wat je niet laten kunt.



 Als je ergens gaat draaien als Dj sta je ook niet op de grond he  :Wink:  dan heb je ook een verhoog van circa. 1m

----------


## MusicXtra

Ok, is me geheel duidelijk, natuurlijk hou je ons hier wel op de hoogte van de resultaten. :Wink:

----------


## laptop

> Als je ergens gaat draaien als Dj sta je ook niet op de grond he  dan heb je ook een verhoog van circa. 1m



Wel erg optimistisch hoor  :Wink: ( mag best)  Maar wanneer er zo`n soort podium is komen die twee kastjes wel hééél erg veel te kort :EEK!:  zelfs als Dj monitor !

misschien dat dit topic handig kan zijn om even te lezen:
monitorstack dj`s

----------


## Dieter.R

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie tips en ik zal tijdens het bouwen hier op deze discussie de foto's zetten.
Het ineensteken van de speakerkast gaat me misschien 2 weken duren denk ik aangezien ik er niet elke dag aan kan werken.
Met al jullie tips zal ik rekening houden en toepassen.
En voor ik het vergeet: Weet iemand van jullie of DAP een goed merk is?

Grtz,
Dieter

----------


## laptop

Sommige producten van dap zijn redelijk oké, maar de meeste niet echt. Zelfde geld voor Behringer thomann ed..

Maar de zoekfunctie van het forum kan je hier ook goed mee helpen.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Sommige producten van dap zijn redelijk oké, maar de meeste niet echt. Zelfde geld voor Behringer thomann ed..
> 
> Maar de zoekfunctie van het forum kan je hier ook goed mee helpen.



 behringer is goed genoeg voor signalen door te sturen, maar niet voor geluid door te sturen.
Thomann merk valt redelijk goed mee, heb er drummicrofoons van en een micro, zijn niet kappot te krijgen en geven goed signaal en geluid door.

----------


## 4AC

Ik had de hoop enkele pagina's terug al opgegeven, maar goed. Ik neem aan dat de laatste reactie van MusicXtra ook sarcastisch is bedoelt.
- Wees eens wat minder eigenwijs en neem de adviezen van anderen (met VEEL meer ervaring) op z'n minst eens in overweging
- Pas de grootte van je poort aan op je laagwoofer
- Ga niet zo'n klein hokje om de laagwoofer zetten, want dat zal nóg ergere gevolgen hebben. Ik krijg het idee dat je dat van plan bent, als ik je posts zo lees. De grootte van de kast moet berekend worden voor de woofer; in dit geval zal hij zeker niet zo groot moeten zijn als de hele kast en zeker niet zo klein als een kistje om de woofer heen (=ook geen koeling voor de woofer)
- Laat die amp nou alsjeblieft gewoon buiten de kast, inbouwen krijg je later alleen maar spijt van. Je bent A. flexibeler B. amp gaat langer mee C. de kast kan kleiner
- Zo'n klein kistje hoeft alleen om de mid-woofer, zodat deze niet enorm mee gaat trillen met de laagwoofer.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. in het bestand in mijn eerdere post staat beschreven wat de afmetingen van de poort behoren te zijn, zelfs voor verschillende typen kast!

@mod: kan dit naar aub naar het newbie&beginners onderdeel?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik had de hoop enkele pagina's terug al opgegeven, maar goed. Ik neem aan dat de laatste reactie van MusicXtra ook sarcastisch is bedoelt.



Hoe kom je daar nou bij? :Big Grin: 
@TS: Lees je eens in op het luidspreker zelfbouw deel van dit forum, dan kom je er vrij rap achter dat jouw plannen veel tijd en geld zullen gaan kosten zonder dat je er iets aan over zult houden waar je ook echt iets mee kunt.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Ik had de hoop enkele pagina's terug al opgegeven, maar goed. Ik neem aan dat de laatste reactie van MusicXtra ook sarcastisch is bedoelt.
> - Wees eens wat minder eigenwijs en neem de adviezen van anderen (met VEEL meer ervaring) op z'n minst eens in overweging
> - Pas de grootte van je poort aan op je laagwoofer
> - Ga niet zo'n klein hokje om de laagwoofer zetten, want dat zal nóg ergere gevolgen hebben. Ik krijg het idee dat je dat van plan bent, als ik je posts zo lees. De grootte van de kast moet berekend worden voor de woofer; in dit geval zal hij zeker niet zo groot moeten zijn als de hele kast en zeker niet zo klein als een kistje om de woofer heen (=ook geen koeling voor de woofer)
> - Laat die amp nou alsjeblieft gewoon buiten de kast, inbouwen krijg je later alleen maar spijt van. Je bent A. flexibeler B. amp gaat langer mee C. de kast kan kleiner
> - Zo'n klein kistje hoeft alleen om de mid-woofer, zodat deze niet enorm mee gaat trillen met de laagwoofer.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> ...



Ok sorry, niet iedereen is zo'n grote proffesional in het bouwen van versterker, ik denk niet dat iedereen daar een pro in zou moeten zijn want dan zou het ook geen nut hebben om heen HULPFORUM te maken.
Ik vroeg hulp idd en ik ga deze ook toepassen.
Heb je mijn vorig bericht niet gelezen misschien?
Ik ga alles wat hier is gezegt toepassen, lees eerst voor je terug iets typt.
en da amp ga ik ook idd niet meer in de versterker bouwen.

grtz,
Dieter

----------


## laptop

Ehh.. wij bouwen onze versterkers :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ook niet zelf, wel luidsprekers...

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ja, en als je helemaal wilt gaan miere*euken bouwen we de kast er omheen
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

@4AC: nee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ga alles wat hier is gezegt toepassen, lees eerst voor je terug iets typt.
> 
> grtz,
> Dieter



Dan heb je zelf ook niet echt goed gelezen wat er is geschreven....
Belangrijkste tip die als een rode draad door alle reacties heen loopt, en die jij structureel negeert, is om er vooral niet aan te beginnen zelf speakers te bouwen met de kennis die jij van de materie hebt.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Dan heb je zelf ook niet echt goed gelezen wat er is geschreven....
> Belangrijkste tip die als een rode draad door alle reacties heen loopt, en die jij structureel negeert, is om er vooral niet aan te beginnen zelf speakers te bouwen met de kennis die jij van de materie hebt.



 Daarvoor dient dit forum denk ik he, om uitleg en tips te vragen.

----------


## laptop

ja dat klopt, MAAR er wordt ook verwacht dat er een zekere basis kennis is. Alleen die lijkt hier nog al ver te zoeken. Dit zal ook de reden van hun antwoord zijn DENK ik.

----------


## @lex

Mijn advies aan iedereen die hier goedbedoelde gratis adviezen verstrekt:

Probeer op je lip te bijten en niet verder te reageren in deze eindeloze discussie. Laat jezelf niet verleiden en laten we afwachten tot we door de eerste foto's van dit bouwplan verrast worden.

En laten we vooral hopen op een goede afloop!

groeten, @lex

----------


## Dieter.R

> Mijn advies aan iedereen die hier goedbedoelde gratis adviezen verstrekt:
> 
> Probeer op je lip te bijten en niet verder te reageren in deze eindeloze discussie. Laat jezelf niet verleiden en laten we afwachten tot we door de eerste foto's van dit bouwplan verrast worden.
> 
> En laten we vooral hopen op een goede afloop!
> 
> groeten, @lex



Ik zal dit nogmaals zeggen: ik maak de kast niet alleen, ik vraag tips van jullie hoe ik en mijn mede-helper deze speakerkast het best ineen kunnen zetten.
Ik ga ook al jullie tips gebruiken.
Iedereen hier is in het begin begonnen zonder dat hij er iets van wist.
Nu, ik ben ook zo iemand en daarom vraag ik het aan jullie om er iets van te leren en niet om door de 1ste de beste afgeblaft te worden.

grtz,
Dieter

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Iedereen hier is in het begin begonnen zonder dat hij er iets van wist.



Nee hoor, ik was ook 13 a 14 jaar toen ik ermee begon. wist vanaf het begin al dat ik toen geen speakerkasten zelf moest gaan bouwen vanwege gebrekkige kennis. Dus 2 marquante topjes gekocht om mee te starten, later door kennis te verzamelen is de know-how uitgebreid tot wat het nu is en begin dit jaar heb ik mijn eerste 2 subs gebouwd (uiteraard met hulp van het forum hier, maar ik heb WEL de gegeven tips opgevolgd en dat is me toch beloond.)
Ik heb het vermoeden dat je de kast eigenlijk al hebt gemaakt en dat hij voor geen meter klinkt en nu probeer je hier tips los te weken hoe je hem moet aanpassen.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Nee hoor, ik was ook 13 a 14 jaar toen ik ermee begon. wist vanaf het begin al dat ik toen geen speakerkasten zelf moest gaan bouwen vanwege gebrekkige kennis. Dus 2 marquante topjes gekocht om mee te starten, later door kennis te verzamelen is de know-how uitgebreid tot wat het nu is en begin dit jaar heb ik mijn eerste 2 subs gebouwd (uiteraard met hulp van het forum hier, maar ik heb WEL de gegeven tips opgevolgd en dat is me toch beloond.)
> Ik heb het vermoeden dat je de kast eigenlijk al hebt gemaakt en dat hij voor geen meter klinkt en nu probeer je hier tips los te weken hoe je hem moet aanpassen.



Als ik de kast al had gebouwd zou ik hier nu niet zitten.
Ik heb de kast nog niet gebouwd en vraag hier tips hoe ik hem het best kan bouwen.
Ik heb nu tips gekregen en ga met al deze tips over 2 weken er toch aan beginnen (heb eerst nog werk met mijn festival).
Dus daarom zijn alle tips welkom.
En het is niet omdat je er niets van kent dat je hem niet kan bouwen, want daarvoor dienen forums voor mensen die niet weten hoe hem te bouwen dat zij antwoorden kunnen vragen aan ervaren mensen, en dat ben ik nu aan het doen.
Maar als iedereen hier denkt: Ik ben beter en omdat jij niet zo goed bent ken je er niets van en zal het u ook niet lukken.
Dan kom ik er ook niet ver mee.
Maar met de tips en uitleg die ik over gans dit forum heb verzameld zal ik over 2 weken aan mijn speakerkast beginnen.

grtz,
Dieter

----------


## MusicXtra

Een luidspreker ontwerpen en bouwen is alleen net ff teveel kennis voor nodig om met een paar vragen van een forum te halen. :Wink:

----------


## laptop

> En het is niet omdat je er niets van kent dat je hem niet kan bouwen, want daarvoor dienen forums voor mensen die* niet weten hoe hem te bouwen* dat zij antwoorden kunnen vragen aan ervaren mensen, en dat ben ik nu aan het doen.



En daar zit juist het venijn; Op dit forum wordt verwacht dat men toch wel enige basis kennis heeft, En dat ontbreek dus duidelijk in dit geval. Vandaar ook dat er zo op jouw vragen en antwoorden gereageerd wordt. 


ps. Waarom eigenlijk perse een drie weg top ?

----------


## Dieter.R

> En daar zit juist het venijn; Op dit forum wordt verwacht dat men toch wel enige basis kennis heeft, En dat ontbreek dus duidelijk in dit geval. Vandaar ook dat er zo op jouw vragen en antwoorden gereageerd wordt. 
> 
> 
> ps. Waarom eigenlijk perse een drie weg top ?



Omdat ik wij zo 2 boxen hadden maar ze zijn stuk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Omdat ik wij zo 2 boxen hadden maar ze zijn stuk.



Juist dan zou ik niet dezelfde soort bouwen, gaan ze vast weer stuk....

----------


## laptop

Dan zou ik dus bij voorbaat al zeggen pak een kant en klare tekening van een 15" of 12" tweeweg top. Voor jou doeleinden maakt dat erg weinig uit of het een 2 of 3 weg top is.

bijv: 
12" er 
12" er
15" er
en nog een 15" er

Hierbij staan de componenten ook al aangegeven waarvoor deze speakers ontworpen zijn. Dit zijn inderdaad geen componenten van enkele 10`tjes, maar zijn wel een stuk degelijker van kwaliteit.

----------


## swblom

Even een direct antwoord op jouw vraag over het bouwen van de kasten. Ik zie in jouw schetsen dat je de handvaten mooi in het midden hebt zitten. 
Zet ze liever iets hoger, dan zijn de kasten stabiel als je ze draagt. 

Verder sluit ik me volledig aan bij alle posts hiervoor. het is zonde van je inspanningen en geld om de luidsprekers zo maar in een kast te zetten. Een voorbeeldontwerp gebruiken lijkt me verstandig.

Succes.

----------


## Dieter.R

De bass woofer afzonderen of de mid range speaker?
Als ik de bass moet afzonderen, moet ik dan de basskast zo klein mogenlijk maken met bassreflexen of gewoon een plaat juist boven da bass woofer doorheen da hele diepte van de speakerkast maken?

----------


## Dieter.R

morgen begin ik de speakerkasten ineens te zetten, ik post direct erna de foto's.

----------


## krizzz

Ik heb ff snel deze topic door gelezen.

Ik werk voor een AV bedrijf en we zijn op dit moment bezig om een dubbele 18 inch active sub te ontwikkelen.
Om dit topic over welk hout soort je kan gebruiken is het meeste voorkomende soort is berken van 18mm dik.
Ik las ook ergens dat je mdf kan gebruiken, dat raad ik zeer ten strengste af. MDF als het nat word valt het uit elkaar en en het is een soort hout maar dan samen perst.

Daarnaast gaan wij ipv hout waarschijnlijk een soort licht gewicht wel harde plastic gebruiken voor de subs. Maar dit is nog allemaal in ontwikkelings fase wat voor soort we gaan gebruiken.

----------


## Dieter.R

> Ik heb ff snel deze topic door gelezen.
> 
> Ik werk voor een AV bedrijf en we zijn op dit moment bezig om een dubbele 18 inch active sub te ontwikkelen.
> Om dit topic over welk hout soort je kan gebruiken is het meeste voorkomende soort is berken van 18mm dik.
> Ik las ook ergens dat je mdf kan gebruiken, dat raad ik zeer ten strengste af. MDF als het nat word valt het uit elkaar en en het is een soort hout maar dan samen perst.
> 
> Daarnaast gaan wij ipv hout waarschijnlijk een soort licht gewicht wel harde plastic gebruiken voor de subs. Maar dit is nog allemaal in ontwikkelings fase wat voor soort we gaan gebruiken.



 zit er in die harde plastic dan toch iets voor de akoestiek binnenin?

----------


## SPS

Een dubbel 18 inch van plastic?
Dat wordt inderdaad een novum. Ik vrees dat je er een aantal leuke resonanties gratis bij krijgt bij een uitsturing van zeg 1 kW............

In de hifi wordt wel eens gewerkt met composiet materiaal, maar dat zijn toch kleine kastjes en geen dubbel 18-ers..

Ben benieuwd

----------


## I.T. drive in

Denk ook niet dat de kast dan zo licht meer is, aangezien je dan aardig dik kunstof nodig hebt  :EEK!:

----------


## Dieter.R

mijn boxen zijn af en klinken beter dan ik had gedacht  :Big Grin: 

morgen volgend foto's

----------


## Dieter.R

niet op de gasbus of stofzuiger letten :d

----------


## Ericsamandj

kasten zien er toch aardig strak uit.
Alleen heb ik men vraagtekens bij sommige punten.
1 waarom popnagels in je verbindingen?
2 geen basspoorten? die gaten zijn maar de diepte van je frontbaffle en derhalve dus geen aanwinst voor je afstemming.
3 je componenten zitten direct op je baffle en niet ingefreesd, ga je de speaker zo laten of was je van plan er frontex voor te doen?
4 voor een fullrange kastje lijkt hij me nogal huge.

----------


## dexter

Is dit toevallig de inhoud van een JBL M serie 3-weg top? Komt me akelig bekend voor namelijk.

----------


## showband

> Een dubbel 18 inch van plastic?
> Dat wordt inderdaad een novum. Ik vrees dat je er een aantal leuke resonanties gratis bij krijgt bij een uitsturing van zeg 1 kW............
> 
> In de hifi wordt wel eens gewerkt met composiet materiaal, maar dat zijn toch kleine kastjes en geen dubbel 18-ers..
> 
> Ben benieuwd



Grote laagkasten van kunststof zie je niet vaak volgens mij. Je kan met glasvezel wat doen. Maar of je gewichtsbesparing krijgt...Met kevlar en bracings zou het moeten kunnen. Maar dat kost een vermogen. Al is het maar om de autoclaaf te huren hahaha

er zijn best een hoop grote systemen met kunststof mid/hoog geweest.

sound projects heeft trouwens wel erg veel ervaring in spuitgiet speakers.

----------


## Dieter.R

> kasten zien er toch aardig strak uit.
> Alleen heb ik men vraagtekens bij sommige punten.
> 1 waarom popnagels in je verbindingen?
> 2 geen basspoorten? die gaten zijn maar de diepte van je frontbaffle en derhalve dus geen aanwinst voor je afstemming.
> 3 je componenten zitten direct op je baffle en niet ingefreesd, ga je de speaker zo laten of was je van plan er frontex voor te doen?
> 4 voor een fullrange kastje lijkt hij me nogal huge.



1 weet ik niet
2 de basspoorten zijn nog niet af, zoals iemand hier zei: pvc buizen 
3 er zit een soort zachte kunststof tussen. dit zat bij de componenten bij.
4 valt redelijk mee. foto is bedrieglijk :d
extra 5 er komen nog grillen voor en word zoals vaak bekleed in een jasje van warnex

----------


## Dieter.R

> Is dit toevallig de inhoud van een JBL M serie 3-weg top? Komt me akelig bekend voor namelijk.



ik zou het niet weten  :Smile:

----------


## krizzz

> zit er in die harde plastic dan toch iets voor de akoestiek binnenin?



Ja er zit wat binnen in. 
Deze sub kast word best groot. Ik kan er weinig nog over vertellen want het is nog research. Weet wel dat er onder tussen voor 120 duizend euro research kosten aan zitten.
Er zitten wat professoren van de tu delft of zoiets die de kast ontwikkeld en meten en van dat ongein, daarnaast een eigen amp ontwikkelen met eigen dsp troep.

Eerst kom de sub en daarna een ontwikkeling van een line ray systeem dat past bij de sub.

Eerst is het het idee om de sub van 18mm berken hout temaken. Dat speciale plastic is een tweede optie

----------


## SPS

> Ja er zit wat binnen in. 
> Deze sub kast word best groot. Ik kan er weinig nog over vertellen want het is nog research. Weet wel dat er onder tussen voor 120 duizend euro research kosten aan zitten.
> Er zitten wat professoren van de tu delft of zoiets die de kast ontwikkeld en meten en van dat ongein, daarnaast een eigen amp ontwikkelen met eigen dsp troep.
> 
> Eerst kom de sub en daarna een ontwikkeling van een line ray systeem dat past bij de sub.
> 
> Eerst is het het idee om de sub van 18mm berken hout temaken. Dat speciale plastic is een tweede optie



120K aan research voor een sub? Had je niet beter 
20 stuks Meyersound HP700 voor dat geld kunnen kopen? Had je nu al een verpletterende hoeveelheid sub gehad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Of willen jullie er zoveel van gaan laten bouwen dat je de researchkosten er ooit uitkrijgt?? Moet het wel een serieuze concurrent voor de a merken worden :Cool: 

Paul

----------

